

Discuss HN: Android phones become incredibly slow over time - collegeportalme

I have asked about 20 friends who all have Android phones and my anguish with how slow the phones become after 6-8 months is not singular. And yet, we see Androids out selling every other phone. Why is this not seen as a problem? I have the higher end Droid. I can only imagine what would the case be with cheaper models sold in Asia, South America.
======
jasonabelli
Had had the DROID now the DROIDX. I have loved these phones for the first few
months and the everything seems to go on them. My GPS is useless at this point
and dealing with Verizon to get any help is always very frustrating.

